# cat friendly hotels



## Malcolm01 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello

I am thinking of entering my cat into this years supreme cat show but i want to stay in a hotel after the show.

Does anyone know of any hotels near the NEC that will accept cats for the night?

Thanks

Linda


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

Pet Friendly Hotels Birmingham Accommodation HOTELS.UK.COM

Just googled it for you, hope it helps and good luck puss!

Em
xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

alot of people stop over at hotels on the nec complex with their cats. book well ahead though, they will fill up fast!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

The Holiday Inn at the airport does, it's not cheap but we have stayed there for years and always do a block booking and make a night of it. At the cheaper end Days Inns are good and don't charge for cats, they also sometimes have deals on and the Campanile chain are also pet friendly. Best bet is to do an early booking on one that allows you to cancel free of charge up to the day before just in case, that way you have your room well in advance but can cancel without charge if anything happens so that you don't go.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm using the Campanile for the supreme, they are very friendly and ive had no problems


----------



## nathan22 (Mar 3, 2011)

Next time around don't hesitate.
Birmingham has got some great hotels at reasonable rate.


----------



## meggamegga12 (Sep 5, 2011)

Can someone help me here, 
im trying too find a hotel for me and my dad and my cat to stay in on the 
18th to the 20th november for the supreme cat show but when i book the hotel it doesnt have a pet option...so would i have to email the hotel saying im bringing a cat? HELP!!  
Also can someone help me find other cheap hotels too just in case thank you!!  xx

Megan xx


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i would phone them rather than email..


----------

